# Fort Hood....



## mcdonl (Nov 6, 2009)

So, does anyone have any insight as to what happened from an EMS perspective today, or what "should" have happened?

I have only heard positive stories, so this is not a knock on what happened. I am just curious.

One of my work details has been organizing our "attic" and I have been trying to seperate gear that would be used in a mass casualty situation for easy access, and I was just wondering what some of you experts would do if this happened near your station.

Thanks,

Leroy


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 6, 2009)

I think that it's a shame that all of those men were intentionally disarmed by the government and prevented from defending themselves.

"Here ya go men, lets make sure you're capable of going to a war zone.  By the way, the Constitution doesn't apply to you".

From the EMS side, I wish MAJ Malik had numerous extra holes placed in his body from numerous private owned firearms and he didn't kill one single person.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 6, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> So, does anyone have any insight as to what happened from an EMS perspective today, or what "should" have happened?
> 
> I have only heard positive stories, so this is not a knock on what happened. I am just curious.
> 
> ...



The military has regular MCI drills and training for this kind of thing. Not to mention all of the veterans walking around that have been there-done that. From what I've heard, it all went off as it should have in the aftermath.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 7, 2009)

bunkie said:


> The military has regular MCI drills and training for this kind of thing. Not to mention all of the veterans walking around that have been there-done that. From what I've heard, it all went off as it should have in the aftermath.



Same. Been hearing lots of positive stories about how people reacted, like this one.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 7, 2009)

From the accounts I've read so far, things went just as they were supposed to, as far as the medical side of things goes. This was an MCI... but what is interesting is that most of the personnel needed were already on scene when the incident occurred and it sounds like they jumped in and got things going before there was any formal ICS put into place, with minimal chaos. These folks (most of them) probably have already been there-done that, so they were already experienced in doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 7, 2009)

thatJeffguy said:


> I think that it's a shame that all of those men were intentionally disarmed by the government and prevented from defending themselves.
> 
> "Here ya go men, lets make sure you're capable of going to a war zone. By the way, the Constitution doesn't apply to you".
> 
> From the EMS side, I wish MAJ Malik had numerous extra holes placed in his body from numerous private owned firearms and he didn't kill one single person.


 
Your wishes and my personal opinions aside, it seems as though you're trying to use this thread and this one as an opportunity to move the thread(s) towards a debate on Second Amendment rights as they relate to the tragedy at Ft. Hood.  I can assure you, there are numerous similar threads on any number of Pro-2A websites. You wouldn't post an EMS-related thought on those sites because it wouldn't be any more appropriate than your posts (IMHO) are related to the threads you have posted to on EMTLife.  Just my .02...


----------



## daedalus (Nov 8, 2009)

I believe some medical officers including PAs were killed. Horrible. Absolutely horrible.


----------



## mcdonl (Nov 9, 2009)

Do all soldiers get some basic level of emergency medical training or was it like stated above... been there done that? 

The more I hear, the more impressed I am.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> Do all soldiers get some basic level of emergency medical training or was it like stated above... been there done that?
> 
> The more I hear, the more impressed I am.



No, but a lot of them do. Especially combat arms. They train as combat lifesavers. They can act as a kind of pseudo-medic until one can arrive.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 9, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> Do all soldiers get some basic level of emergency medical training or was it like stated above... been there done that?
> 
> The more I hear, the more impressed I am.


 
According to my Army son, everyone gets the equivalent of basic first aid. The Combat Lifesaver course includes IV's and is designed as a bridge between self-aid/buddy care and treatment by an Army medic.  However, many, many Ft. Hood troops are preparing for their 3 or 4th trip to Afghanistan or Iraq, so many of the skills that were demonstrated that day were likely learned in the field.  I'm certain lives were saved last Thursday by the actions of troops who's names we will never know.


----------



## mcdonl (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm certain lives were saved last Thursday by the actions of troops who's names we will never know.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I agree, and I wish we did know thier names. Inspirational.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 9, 2009)

bunkie said:


> No, but a lot of them do. Especially combat arms. They train as combat lifesavers. They can act as a kind of pseudo-medic until one can arrive.




Not a lot but all soldiers are taught first aid as part of basic. We are taught how to treat wounds, how to treat shock, dehydration, transport injured and I'm sure this has been done for years. Speaking from my own experience my unit was required to have 100% of its soldiers take CLS( combat life saver) before leaving are Mobilization site. We all learned how to insert airways, apply tourniquets, the principles of combat casualty care=suppress the threat first, and how to start IV's and do needle decompressions, and more than a few other skills. BTW I am not combat arms .


----------



## bunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

citizensoldierny said:


> Not a lot but all soldiers are taught first aid as part of basic. We are taught how to treat wounds, how to treat shock, dehydration, transport injured and I'm sure this has been done for years. Speaking from my own experience my unit was required to have 100% of its soldiers take CLS( combat life saver) before leaving are Mobilization site. We all learned how to insert airways, apply tourniquets, the principles of combat casualty care=suppress the threat first, and how to start IV's and do needle decompressions, and more than a few other skills. BTW I am not combat arms .



I was under the impression that the OP was asking as means of advanced lifesaving skills, not just basic first aide. Secondly, I didn't say "only" combat arms. I said "especially".


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 10, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I was under the impression that the OP was asking as means of advanced lifesaving skills, not just basic first aide. Secondly, I didn't say "only" combat arms. I said "especially".



Really it looked like the question you answered was referring to a basic level of first aid training, then I even answered the question of the more advanced skills by naming two IV' s and needle decompressions that CLS are taught. My current unit is not combat arms but first unit MOS was Field Artillery and I deployed with an Aviation unit and that is when I did my CLS. If your going to correct me get your facts in order.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 11, 2009)

citizensoldierny said:


> Really it looked like the question you answered was referring to a basic level of first aid training, then I even answered the question of the more advanced skills by naming two IV' s and needle decompressions that CLS are taught. My current unit is not combat arms but first unit MOS was Field Artillery and I deployed with an Aviation unit and that is when I did my CLS. If your going to correct me get your facts in order.



Whoa there. You need to calm down. I was clarifying to you what **I** _thought the OP was asking_ and how **I** answered. 
And repeating myself again.* I did not say that only combat arms gets advanced training.* I said that they "especially" do. Meaning that they would be *more likely* to get the training over, say a finance clerk. 
I wasn't "correcting" you at all. I think you are looking for a fight to pick.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## mcdonl (Nov 12, 2009)

My original question was not related to what happened at Ft. Hood as much as what would *YOU* and *YOUR* department do if you got this call.

My follow up was more of a general question regarding the training the military gives. Which, was answered... I think... it seems as though everyone gets equivalent to the First Responded training, and some depending on their role in the unit get more. But, experience brings the level of knowledge up... like in the real world.

Thanks.


----------

